# TPS Officer Shot



## chris_log (25 Jan 2009)

Surprised no one's posted this yet. Apparently the officer was hit in the head by a shotgun pellet when some fleeing suspects fired at him. Minor injuries and he was released from hospital. In other words, from very lucky officer. 

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090125/officer_shot_090125/20090125?hub=Toronto


----------



## chris_log (25 Jan 2009)

Bloody heck, can a mod edit the title to say 'TPS' and not 'TOPS'. My sausage fingers hit two buttons at once and I didn't catch the typo (its early and my contacts aren't in yet).


----------

